# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  somme liquidate recesso da associazione professionale

## isedi

Buonasera a tutti,
l'argomento è stato trattato altre volte ma sempre in riferimento alle somme liquidate al socio receduto in ambito di società di persone. Il mio caso riguarda una associazione professionale che nel settembre 2011 determina una somma quale liquidazione ad un associato che recede. Tale somma viene corrisposta con pagamenti mensili che vanno oltre il 2011 ( termineranno a luglio 2012 ).
Tralasciando la questione della tassazione in capo all'associato receduto già trattata da un interpello del 2007, a me premeva capire come dedurre tale costo dal reddito dell'associazione professionale.
Trattandosi di reddito di lavoro autonomo determinato con il principio di cassa, riterrei di dover dedurre nel 2011 quanto pagato fino a dicembre rimandando all'anno successivo quanto pagato nel 2012. 
Oppure (come riporta la RM 64/E/2008 ) "..sia deducibile in capo alla società nell'esercizio in cui sorge il diritto alla liquidazione della quota.", nel mio caso tutto deducibile nel 2011.
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Oppure (come riporta la RM 64/E/2008 ) "..sia deducibile in capo alla società nell'esercizio in cui sorge il diritto alla liquidazione della quota.", nel mio caso tutto deducibile nel 2011.
> Grazie

  Alla *società*??
Ma non parliamo di studio associato?

----------

